# Amplificador de Potencia Clase B 20W



## paulesteban13 (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro, necesito diseñar un amplificador clase B de al menos 20W de potencia con una etapa preamplificada, mi problema es que al tratar implementar el amplificador la unica ganancia q se obtiene es la del preamplificador por lo que el amplificador llega solo a unos 2 W, como etapa preamplificadora estoy usando un integrado LM386


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2010)

Si publicas lo que tiene echo tal vez se te pueda ayudar.


----------



## paulesteban13 (Dic 26, 2010)

Aqui adjunto los diagramas usados


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 26, 2010)

Eso es obvio porque la etapa amplificadora que utilizas es un amplificador push-pull, ganancia de voltaje menor a la unidad, puedes obtener ganancia en corriente.

¿Cuál es la impedancia del parlante a utilizar?


----------



## paulesteban13 (Dic 26, 2010)

La impedancia es de 6 ohms, como puedo hacer uno con ganancia mayor a 1


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 26, 2010)

A ver: necesitas un preamplificador que pueda funcionar con un voltaje superior.

Tienes 12V. Le restas unos (.7*4)V y te quedan unos 9.2V. 

((9.2^2)/8)/6=1.76333333

8 es una constante y 6 la impedancia de tu parlante. 1.763... es la potencia que le podrías sacar a tu ampli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2010)

Aqui vas a encontrar cosas interesantes:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/explicacion-amplificador-48351/

Saludos !


----------



## paulesteban13 (Dic 26, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> A ver: necesitas un preamplificador que pueda funcionar con un voltaje superior.
> 
> Tienes 12V. Le restas unos (.7*4)V y te quedan unos 9.2V.
> 
> ...



gracias *POR* el aporte Hammer Facer
Ok, eso *E*s lo q*UE* actualmente tengo de amplificacion...p*E*ro me podrian ayudar con una configuración clase B para sacarle 20W, por cierto de donde se obtiene la constante de 8?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2010)

paulesteban13 dijo:


> ...pro me podrian ayudar con una configuración clase B para sacarle 20W, .....


Te estas arrimando a: 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 27, 2010)

paulesteban13 dijo:


> por cierto de donde se obtiene la constante de 8?




*Simple.* _Tienes un Vcc y quieres saber cuál es la máxima potencia que teóricamente podrías sacar de tu ampli de salida._


1) Restas las caídas de voltaje BE de los transistores de salida (en tu caso Darlington's ===> 1.4*2). 

2) Obtienes la máxima excursión de Vpp que podrías obtener a la salida. Divides entre 2 ==> obtienes Vp. Divides entre √2 ==> obtienes Vrms onda senoidal (_o sea, divides Vpp entre 2√2 y obtienes Vrms_).

3) Calculas la potencia máx. que podrías obtener:

W = (Vrms^2)/R ==> ((Vpp^2)/8)/R


----------



## paulesteban13 (Dic 27, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> *Simple.* _Tienes un Vcc y quieres saber cuál es la máxima potencia que teóricamente podrías sacar de tu ampli de salida._
> 
> 
> 1) Restas las caídas de voltaje BE de los transistores de salida (en tu caso Darlington's ===> 1.4*2).
> ...



gracias *POR* el aporte ya tengo una idea clara de como hacerlo


----------

